# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  Why social comparison is not helpful....

## rose

Interesting article.
It starts with the words
_Comparison is the thief of joy_

http://www.iflscience.com/technology...u-feeling-down

----------

Zeppelin (29-04-15)

----------


## Suzi

That really is interesting, and definitely something I can relate to..

----------


## Paula

The only thing that makes me low on Facebook is looking at all the pretty things I can't afford to buy  :O: 

Seriously though, I've never had a problem comparing myself to others, even after putting on weight. I am me, and if anyone doesn't like it, just unfriend me  :):

----------

Suzi (30-04-15)

----------


## Zeppelin

Unfortunately I do get this. I have found some people I've had to block just because it's easier not to see, I never look at S Facebook page for example. It is disappointing if you post something to Facebook and it gets no response. Facebook is a double edged sword really it allows me to connect with and keep up with people and events but the comparison thing is an issue for me.

----------

